# Ikuza Fibreflex braid



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Had a bad day with wind knots in a braid that i have been using recently. Dropped into my local tackle store for a chat and to pick up some FC Sniper 4lb in order to permanently eliminate wind knots on that particular outfit. As i was leaving i was shown the Ikuza braid. Comes in a 250m spool. Fine and smoothish but not as silk like as the higher end braids...a little stiffer but not much so. I was told that it is Japanese. Price seemed good at under $30. First time that i have heard of it. A bit of time wwwing and found that it is available at a few stores but other than that i can't seem to find much about it.

So has anyone given it a test run? If so, what's the verdict?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

mmm...appears i need to do a test run.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Ok so I splurged and parted with $35 at my local tackle store. Cheaper over the net at $27 but would have had to pay for postage from northern rivers area.

I was surprised that the 1000 spool on my Stradic took the full 250 yards. No need for that amount of braid so in terms of economy and fussing about in future *i may* just spool up some fluro as backing and then top up with around 125 or so of Ikuza. At this rate it works out to be quite cost effective. Around 150 yds of Powerpro in 4lb will fill the same spool.

Gave it a spin on Sunday and this is what it looked like.










Casts well. Manages well. I got the 6lb. Silky smooth feel and at 0.09 mm it is quite thin. One report from my local tackle was that it sold well but only one complaint and that was in relation to the 6lb. Someone thought that it was too fine. I quite like it.

I fired off an email to the [email protected] for a little more info but alas no response as yet. Shucks..... Mentioned akff but slow. Definitely not USA based. The braid is advertised as Japanese but hopefully there will be a reply at some stage. 
Possibly aussies.

So it handles well. The 6lb has a tight weave but probably only three strands. Still it glides through the guides. Has reasonable visibility although colour will probably fade noticeably in sun and with wear - as do other braids i have used. But impressive after two lengthy sessions.

Stay tuned if you are interested.


----------

